# Game 10: Heat @ Nuggets (11/15 10:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, November 15, 2012 | 10:30 pm | TV: TNT/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ugh, the Nuggets. Worst thing we could have right now. We always lose this game-so I'm chalking an L up for this one. Hopefully some home cooking will get our season back on track. I feel Joel should be in the rotation. Miller probably too but not sure where. Would be nice to have Wade step up in this one after his recent bed shitting....we shall see


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A win here, as hard as it might seem to get, would likely salvage this road trip.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Since everyone is penciling it in as a loss...i bet we win. One of those surprising nights...Like Ray Allen will score 28 or something.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN
> Dwyane Wade aggravated his left foot injury Wednesday night. He's not sure of his status for Thursday game in Denver.


Of course he did.

No way he plays in this one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nope, and maybe for the better. He needs a moment to re-evaluate his game. Maybe he should just concentrate on trying to get in the paint and facilitating or something.

Can't let go of the rope. Completely ridiculous they have us playing our fourth game in five nights here, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

By the time the Suns game rolls up it'll be our 6th game in 9 nights.

That would be considered crazy with last years condensed schedule.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, then the home stretch after that will be equally depressing on the other end of the spectrum: 3 games in 13 days. No idea what the schedule makers did there. Why not spread our trip out a little bit? It's ridiculous.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

6 in9 then 3 in 13?

Thats bullcrap!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

From last night;


Wade2Bosh said:


> Amazing how just having that presence inside changes things. Joel challenged 2 shots inside and both missed.





Wade2Bosh said:


> Joel needs to get back in the rotation.


:lol:

I still stand by the Heat will eventually realize this small ball stuff won't work. We don't defend this year.

It worked last year because the Celtics were fatigued and the Thunder didn't have a 4 who would attacked our small man.

Small ball and "positions" have existed for a long time for a reason. Spoelstra is trying to reinvent the wheel and he's getting shown his place by the basketball gods.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hold your horses, it's not like Joel is really "big ball".

His Defensive presence is definitely welcomed but I don't see him as an example of "big ball".

With that said, I do think that having him in the rotation is a good thing, even if he doesn't start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tony Fiorentino ‏@TonyHEAT2xWC
> Denver Nuggets are 27-2 at home since '06-07 when an opponent plays in the Pacific time zone the nite before. We got to our hotel rm this...
> 
> Morning after 4am. The Nuggets haven't played since Monday. It is almost physically impossible to be able to play to the peak of your.....
> ...


...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> Hold your horses, it's not like Joel is really "big ball".
> 
> His Defensive presence is definitely welcomed but I don't see him as an example of "big ball".
> 
> With that said, I do think that having him in the rotation is a good thing, even if he doesn't start.


We agree DZ.

With Joel in the rotation we had one of the fastest and most versatile defenses in the NBA in years. Steve Kerr (who is usually our biggest critic) was saying we played faster and better than the old Bulls teams with Scottie and Michael.

Joel is the scapegoat for a lot of the deficiencies in Wade and LeBron. Their weak outside shooting forces us to go smaller and spread the floor to compensate. Otherwise teams will just Dallas us and pack the paint and dare them to shoot.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Adam said:


> We agree DZ.
> 
> With Joel in the rotation we had one of the fastest and most versatile defenses in the NBA in years. Steve Kerr (who is usually our biggest critic) was saying we played faster and better than the old Bulls teams with Scottie and Michael.
> 
> Joel is the scapegoat for a lot of the deficiencies in Wade and LeBron. Their weak outside shooting forces us to go smaller and spread the floor to compensate. Otherwise teams will just Dallas us and pack the paint and dare them to shoot.


Very good point. If one of Wade or Bron were a shooter like Kobe or Durant, Joel would most likely start. Same thing is Bosh was a beast in the low post offensively with a power back to the basket game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> From last night;
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


LOL, Smitty. You've bought into the national narrative. Peep *this*:



> *2. Don't blame the starting lineup.*
> Shane Battier is a commonly used scapegoat. He's the undersized 33-year-old who is now starting against power forwards like Zach Randolph, Blake Griffin and Josh Smith. Obviously that's a losing battle, right?
> 
> Wrong. The dirty little secret is that the Heat's starting lineup has been terrific defensively. According to NBA.com/stats, the starting lineup of Wade, James, Battier, Mario Chalmers and Chris Bosh has held opponents to 94.0 points per 100 possessions in 104 minutes of playing time. For reference, the Knicks lead the NBA in defensive efficiency at 93.6 points per 100 possessions. Moreover, as Couper Moorhead of HEAT.com pointed out recently, Battier has been scored on once in the 11 post-ups that he has defended.
> ...


The player he goes on to blame is Ray. It's not about "small-ball." Shane and Chris are holding their own. Our guards are just playing like sieves right now. Cole is the only one that can defend anyone, but everything else he does is diarrhea.

I might be down for a Joel for UD swap, but then we lose one of our best rebounders on a team that's pretty anemic on the boards. Also, Adam's point is valid, and speaks to a bigger issue with the roster: Wade needs a jump shot more than ever.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade officially out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No big surprise there.

Miller to start?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo is leaning to starting Miller, according to the beat writers.

So he doesnt play most of the time, but starts when Wade is out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo logic.

I'm sure Mike is really feeling in rhythm after playing like 5 minutes per game. Why not just start Ray and bring Miller off the bench?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike is starting. At least it's not Yak Diarrhea or Stackhouse...


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade County said:


> Spo logic.
> 
> I'm sure Mike is really feeling in rhythm after playing like 5 minutes per game. Why not just start Ray and bring Miller off the bench?


Maybe because Miller hustles more? Im not sure. Or maybe they are keen on keeping Ray Allen coming off the the best


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ill never forgive Spo for that Khouba start.

I blame Beasley's struggles on that day :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Why not just start Ray and bring Miller off the bench?


Spo thinks it messes with players rhythms if they are taken out of their normal routine.

I'd understand this more if it were a younger player, but Ray's a vet. I doubt he'll all of a sudden lose his rhythm because of starting one game and them coming back off the bench, the next.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I think Wade has packed in his competitive spirit for good. He's just not hungry anymore and his play shows it. Also, without a real C our D will continue to suffer. Hopefully Spo realizes that before the A-S break but i won't count on it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He might actually like it. (RE: Ray starting)

Listening to Ira's interview on Sedano's show earlier. He's saying what LeBatard said, the Heat tried to get this game moved.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Prepared for a season high threes amount by the Nuggets tonight.

Gallinari will hit minimum 5.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What's their current 3-point high this season?

Hope this BRO/BOS game doesn't go to OT.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Anybody watching the Phins game... man they really suck.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, not the best of times in South Florida Sports between the Canes, Fins , Marlins and Heat's up and down start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wow, such a late start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier starts with a 3


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Miller 3 next


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Man move by Bosh


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think Spo wants to keep ray off the bench to keep the offensive lift from the bench.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Faried already hurting us on O boards. Bobbled that rebound right out of two Heat's hands


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn Bron, crap start


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Faried hustling us off the floor right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dat Battier


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL no foul on that LeBron dunk? **** off ref


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay seriously, wtf? Koufos just intentionally tried to foul LeBron to stop a dunk and the refs didn't call it. I can't take these refs serious anymore.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Got lucky there. Think that Bosh shot was gonna roll off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier has already outscored Wade last night

Bosh always misses those short easy hooks, it feels like. Got lucky Denver grabbed that off the rim, it looked like it was bouncing off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2LBJ


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Flying Death Machine

Wow, horrible miss Miller.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If being a PG was all throwing lobs and playing D, Cole would be great. (except for fouling)


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We're playing sloppy.

We're not going to win unless we clean it up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD entering. Good to see Spo learned something from the UD-McGee matchup last time...or not.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mike Miller is probably the worst great three point shooter I've ever seen. When he misses it's not even close.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh holy hell, protect yourself Udonis.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

McGee immediately over UD on the block


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD's 3rd J made!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Battier throwing that shit BACK


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

WTF LeBron. Lazy inbound defense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Where was LeBron on that cut? We can't afford those kinds of mistakes from him with his teammates playing like they are.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ray, you aren't allowed to use the pullup midrange shot in the halfcourt. You old ass.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Haslem is a damn offensive powerhouse


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

When Ray Allen doesn't stop the ball, I love our offensive sets this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice patience and J from Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

28-20 after 1

Pretty good start.

real test comes once Lebron rests.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can't take this ref crew seriously.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The team finished very strong out of the timeout.

Erik Spoelstra is coaching Jesus out of timeouts this season and last.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why should the reigning MVP/Finals MVP get calls he deserves? 



Smithian said:


> Ray, you aren't allowed to use the pullup midrange shot in the halfcourt. You old ass.


He's actually still great at those mid-range pull-ups, and has hit them pretty well for us so far. Was shocked he missed that one that badly.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jesus christ they are calling nothing for Lebron.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 28-20 after 1
> 
> Pretty good start.
> 
> real test comes once Lebron rests.


I usually bitch about our offense, but we've run really good offensive sets in the halfcourt this game. Really cleaned it up out of the timeout.

If the Heat play calm then they'll win this game.

Probably is the last 6 or 7 years the second half usually turns into a Nuggets dunk fest and we urinate all over ourselves.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> When Ray Allen doesn't stop the ball, I love our offensive sets this game.


Why are you hating on Allen? He's not doing anything wrong.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dumb shot by Cole.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Adam said:


> Why are you hating on Allen? He's not doing anything wrong.


I'm withholding judgement for tonight until he gets out there by himself without LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great pass by Ray to bosh


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

McGee just violated Rashard Lewis.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

One thing for McGee to grab rebounds out of the air, but letting him grab them off the ground is unacceptable.

Oh, and he traveled on that dunk.

****ing shitty pass Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Can always count on bad rebounding when Lewis and UD are in together


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I want a 7 footer


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

HASLEM!!!! UNLEASH THE FURY!!!!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Lewis, bro, it ain't your night defensively


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Two J's for UD? He just doubled his previous full-season makes!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray keeps missing FT's this trip...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> #HEATgame: @MChalmers15 is out with a strained right triceps muscle. His return is probable.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers strained his right triceps. Return probable.

Of course they call a touch foul when Bosh has the advantage on the drive. Shameful reffing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No points on that trip because they _called _a foul


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shard 5-5 over the last two games.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

THAT is how you play with LeBron resting!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Corey Brewer building himself a big ass brickhouse.

Lewis 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shaaard


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I feel like Ira and I are the only people who noticed McGee take 3 long steps on that dunk over Lewis. The first was not a gather step.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lol looks so far the Nuggets arnt gonna drop a career high in threes


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Does anyone else in a really cruel twisted way wish Dexter Pittman was healthy and could play against Javale McGee tonight?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rashard is looking like a good pickup. He can't play defense but that boy can shoot and he hustles.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> I feel like Ira and I are the only people who noticed McGee take 3 long steps on that dunk over Lewis. The first was not a gather step.


The ball slipped out of his control and then he got it back so it wasn't traveling.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel sighting

:joel:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

My man crush is in!!!! <3


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> The ball slipped out of his control and then he got it back so it wasn't traveling.


Didn't notice that. Was watching his feet on the replay.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Man, Allen's D is so bad. Thought he was just taking it easy in preseason.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bron's got that hook going.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lewis has Brewer guarding him. Wanna see him in the post.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dat skyhook :laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> Man, Allen's D is so bad. Thought he was just taking it easy in preseason.


I'm still ecstatic to have a 4th guy who will be trusted offensively in the playoffs.

He still has the new car smell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick J by Lebron


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, the ref doesn't call the obvious loose ball foul on AI and AI has the gall to actually complain about the out-of-bounds call against him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Faried just owned Joel. Me sad.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What's going on with refs and our 2x last year MVP? He's only getting 5 free throws a game and he's getting totally disrespected tonight once again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Faried does everything so violently. So fun to watch.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I feel like if Wade was playing we would be losing by alot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish we had Manimal. Said it early last year that he was a beast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So Jordan Hamilton is _that_ guy tonight

Miller 3333


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Joel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller time


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole, you dumb?

Oh, OK. Say hello to your random hero tonight. Jordan Hamilton.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dial-A-Scrub recipient tonight: Jordan Hamilton.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

****ing Faried man. We need a better plan for him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hamilton. Latest scrub to light us up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Please come back with anything but Cole. His decision-making makes Chalmers look like John Stockton.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Quick aside, so glad I'm not a Nets fan. That color scheme, that lettering...hideous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jordan Hamilton before tonight from 3 this season: 0-2


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> Please come back with anything but Cole. His decision-making makes Chalmers look like John Stockton.


I miss Carlos Arroyo...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Please come back with anything but Cole. His decision-making makes Chalmers look like John Stockton.


He's been up and down on offense but his defense against Lawson has been solid.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Matt Carroll getting bought out. If we didn't have Ray I'd be interested. He'll be a Laker.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Should just run the

Bron
Ray
Miller
Bosh
Joel

lineup or something


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I know Reggie is pretty much the nadir of NBA analysts, but it seems none of them understand PPG is nowhere near as important as FG% or points per possession.


Adam said:


> Quick aside, so glad I'm not a Nets fan. That color scheme, that lettering...hideous.


The re-brand was such a dud. They look like Old Navy jerseys.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Jordan Hamilton before tonight from 3 this season: 0-2


:rotf:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Reggie just said Bosh put on 25 lbs of muscle. Take away this guy's microphone.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Someday... Someday... We'll have a center that will be 7 feet tall and start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo took that timeout so LeBron could get his headband back. :lebron:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB with the hook


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The last few possessions Cole has been sick on defense. That dig on Faried and then recovering to Lawson was beautiful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

SOLOMON ALABI IS AVAILABLE! (to Smithi)

And yeah, Cole's D is vital.

RAY 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Denver has missed a lot of open shots, but its still nice to look at the boxscore and not see our opponent shooting over 50%. They're at 37%.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is 1 half enough for the #WithoutWade'rs to start?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thought Lebron didnt see Ray. Thankfully he's got a strong ass arm


54-42 at the half

Could not have asked for a better half.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron to Ray Allen. Thats the special for tonight. 

Anyone else notice how nice our Offense looks when Wade isnt ****ing it up


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

A buzzer beater that went our way!?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Total 180 from last year's three point shooting. We had to have been the worst or one of the worst in the league last year and now we have this obscene amount of shooters.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Faried with 13 rebounds. Bosh: 1.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> Faried with 13 rebounds. Bosh: 1.


hahahahaha Thats actually really funny.

And we are up by twelve.

Thank god for our 3 Pointers


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Faried has 8 Offensive boards at half time. MOTHER ****ING WOW.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Would love Faried on this team. He'd be so perfect.

Never gonna happen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone know what's up with Wilson Chandler?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier forgot he wasn't Jamal Crawford there. Wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That end of half play was the Ray Allen Special with the intended result.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're not exactly covering this Lawson-Faried PnR well this quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers is out for the game. Thank god we didn't bring in a 3rd PG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333

What a pass by Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

L.I.F.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Cole's D on Lawson has been great.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I wanna know how the **** lebron new Miller was there


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron and Wade should spend entire practices at the FT line.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WTF Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dat Miller baby


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Grizzly Boys raining


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We have so many shooters. This team is lethal offensively. Just suck defensively.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is hilarious to watch.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn LeBron. Usually good things don't happen when he tries that 1-on-5 shit. Rarely do you see a guy travel on a pull-up/step-back, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hate that they hit that 3 right after Battier hit his. 

This team sucks playing with big leads.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Who else wants to see a Lebron/Ray/Miller/Battier/Bosh lineup at some point tonight?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Our team is sadly ALOT better when Miller starts over Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We do. And although tonight has gone very well so far, you just know a huge Denver run is coming.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333 again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lawson throws shoulder into a backpedaling Cole. FOUL ON NORRIS.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier, baby


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whistles starting to inflict pain.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Big lead. Big letdown. That's how it goes. LeBron hasn't even sat yet.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here they come


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The stats say this lead should be much higher than 13. not good.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray worked like an animal to get free that possession, finally did in his left corner, and LeBron shoots a hero shot. Letting go of the rope.

Another hero shot by LeBron. Miss.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Ray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Let's leave McGee wide open on the roll.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ's trying to do too much now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These refs are a joke. This is criminal.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No replay of that UD "foul."


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Increased the lead by 1 atleast. Finish strong.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

79-66 after 3

Cant let up.

Bosh has gotta step up here with Lebron likely resting.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Do you guys think, as Wade watches this, it's hitting him more and more how much he needs a jump shot? Or do you think he's still stuck in the, "I'm a superstar and that's all that matters" frame of mind?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Who will penetrate for us with no Rio/Wade/LeBron resting?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Superstar.

Hopefully DWade gets back on track soon though. We're a better team when he's up and flying.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** Cole


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

COLE IS MURDERING US


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Norris Cole just played about the worst opening minute and 30 seconds of this 4th possible.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Saw that 6-0 run coming. Who didn't?

Spo, LBJ has 3 games in 13 coming up. Just play the dude.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And yeah, Cole, not much else needs to be said.

Abused by Miller.

Travel.

Blocked.

Turnover.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It almost looked like they tried to foul LeBron before that Allen pass. Amazing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML JaVale...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That Andre Miller 3 was Troll City.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Now Dre Miller is hitting treys **** OFF


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

McGee can take as many steps as he wants.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG Come on. McGee hitting fadeaways?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dude, get Cole off the floor.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Time to review that basket. Spo was sure it came after the horn.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bosh/Haslem frontcourt strikes againnnnn!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

McGee is TROLLING so hard with those fadeaways and sky hooks.

WTF man


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All Cole is on the floor for right now is to defend PGs, and he's killing the offensive flow. I'd almost advocate trying Harris in that role right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Review results in McGee's basket counting. How?


Wow, they still counted the McGee basket. So you can catch and turn and hook in .4 seconds?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, they're counting McGee's basket. I need to see that shit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

44pts from the Nugz bench...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That time they waited for the basket to go IN before calling the foul for Miller.

Are they showing that replay on SunSports? TNT refuses.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Andre Miller. Heat Killer.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wow, they still counted the McGee basket. So you can catch and turn and hook in .4 seconds?


There have been a lot of terrible calls tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> That time they waited for the basket to go IN before calling the foul for Miller.
> 
> Are they showing that replay on SunSports? TNT refuses.


Forgot the game was on sun sports.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Brewer is fouling LeBron like crazy. They're calling every 12th one and he still gets pissed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole is killing us

Batty Boy with the charge!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where's Miller? Bench Cole's ass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 333333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BATTIER!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my god these prayer 3's teams make against us


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WTF LeBron? Allen was open in his corner again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hate this game now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible D on that possession. Let Lawson speed right through. Then a horrible closeout on the corner shooter leading to a baseline drive. Shit falls like dominoes when we allow penetration like that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Labrawn!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Where's Miller? Bench Cole's ass


Tough call cause he's doing a really good job of keeping Lawson in check on D, but wow is he off on O.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2-11 for Norris. That's real ugly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice idea on the Ray look, but that's a tough ass shot fading away like that.

Spo has to stop trusting Cole, though. I k now he didn't mess up there, but it's always so close.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, Ray missed


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How was that not a kick ball?!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No call on the kick-ball. Hilarious.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn Ray. Way off on the easy look.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 33333

****ing finally, NoCo!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

NORRIS YOU TIMELY MOTHER****ER


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Are they playing soccer or basketball out there?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

COLE WOW


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my god. I felt that one in my nipples.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> Oh my god. I felt that one in my nipples.


Well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy shit we got lucky there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

uhoh, lebron to the line. he's been shaky from there this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron makes both!

No 3's now, please..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Apparently the gust from the open Lindow flew all the way to Denver.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN
> Gallinari just Jeremy Lin'd it.


Seriously, twice on this road trip players had a chance to take the lead on us late and twice they've airballed.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Heat winning in Denver. Christmas came early this year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Denver outrebounding us 95-61 in two games.

Another Ray FT miss. It's a team thing. Good to know, finally.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So UD might become 1-8 in Denver while Wade stays 0-8.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Reggie Miller Heat Win Sad Voice. So funny.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat snap a 10 year, 10 game losing streak in Denver. Almost unbelievable.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So we can preserve this road trip, somewhat, in PHX. They're going to be coming off a back-to-back @LAL. Hopefully we don't underestimate them because of that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How did we win this.

Norris? Really? haha!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, a chance to make this a 5-2 road trip. Cant relax just yet. That last game of a long road trip is usually a tricky one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sun Sports showing highlights of our last win in Denver in 2002. Eddie Jones scored, at the time, a career high 37 in an OT win.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What was the NBA thinking with this schedule? Aside from the lockout last year, when do teams ever play five games in six nights?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So, yeah, Wade can clunk up our play on both sides of the floor when he's not fully healthy, or when his game is off and he continues hi-jacking the O. That's clear. But if we can get him looking as sharp as he was in that game against the Pistons, we're obviously much better. I'm sure fans will start talking about bringing him off the bench a la Ginobili with Ray starting, but that's silly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> What was the NBA thinking with this schedule? Aside from the lockout last year, when do teams every play five games in six nights?


They bend over for the television networks.

4 in 5 and 6 in 9 days is crazy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> How did we win this.
> 
> Norris? Really? haha!


Make up for the Andre Miller troll 3's.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I need a cigarette.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tom Haberstroh ‏@tomhaberstroh
> Ty Lawson was 0-7 with 0 points in 36 minutes. First time he's ever been held scoreless playing 20+ minutes. Yeesh.


Norris was absolutely awful on offense tonight, but he hit the biggest shot of the game and played great D on Ty Lawson all night long. Hopefully that shot serves as a confidence booster.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is it OK that I'm no longer mad at Norris? The shot and the defense made up for his other transgressions.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Is it OK that I'm no longer mad at Norris? The shot and the defense made up for his other transgressions.


Oh, im over it too :laugh:

Spo was asked about Mike and if games like this make him want to give him more minutes. Spo said "big picture!" and that he'll have more games like this down the stretch, but that he does have to remind himself to think big picture when it comes to Mike.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm fine with that, but I was a bigger fan of him being the 2nd-half assassin for a 5-minute stretch.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Best thing this team can do right now is trade Wade. Sad but true. However I doubt that will even be considered.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Would never even cross their mind. Wade's here as long as he wants to be here, and fans need to accept that and stop being foolish. We all hate his effort and decision-making at times, but we have two less trophies if it's not for him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BlackNRed said:


> Best thing this team can do right now is trade Wade. Sad but true. However I doubt that will even be considered.


I don't agree.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> I don't agree.


He's damaged goods,(mentally and physically) and we have enough fire power without him. I'd trade him for a starting C in a heart beat. And don't you guys go lying to yourself saying you wouldn't if the opportunity presented.

Wade and Haslem for Gortat and Dudley. Serve it up.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Would never even cross their mind. Wade's here as long as he wants to be here, and fans need to accept that and stop being foolish. We all hate his effort and decision-making at times, *but we have two less trophies if it's not for him.*


You're not cheating on your wife here. Tough decisions need to be made to keep the team strong as possible.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

To Riley/Arison, it would be cheating on your wife. This is a team that probably believes Kenyon Martin could give them better minutes than Haslem, but won't bite on that, at least not until UD shows he's for certain done.

Wade could've gone to Chicago with Wade or Bosh (or maybe even both), but chose to align the stars here. This franchise is too loyal to ship the man most responsible for the team we have now anywhere, if you don't think that's the case you haven't been playing close enough attention. I think they'd even feel terrible trading Bosh, considering the 3 stars chose to come here to play together, as friends. The faster you let the dream go, the better off you'll be. The only way Dwyane is traded is if he makes the demand.

I'm sure Pat is even reluctant to trade end of roster guys like Jones, Miller, and Joel. If you haven't noticed, we haven't made a trade in the Big 3 era. I don't think that's all because of the "sacrifice" rhetoric surrounding the team, but it definitely has something to do with it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not only that, but trading away Lebron's best friend? Yeah, not gonna happen because of many different reasons.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All 13 3's


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, yeah. I almost wanted to not even respond because I knew I'd leave out a ton of reasons it's ridiculous to ponder.

From Skolnick's blog on Shane's sick dribble move :laugh:



> There were some strange sights Thursday night in Denver: Ty Lawson going scoreless, Ray Allen missing a clean late look, Norris Cole being counted upon to make up for that, and Mike Miller darting into the lane to create a jumper for Shane Battier.
> The latter looked like Memphis, circa 2006.
> “All we needed was Stromile Swift,” Battier said.
> But the strangest sight was Battier attempting a behind-the-back dribble on a drive to the basket.
> ...


Thank god we won otherwise this wouldn't be nearly as funny. 

On a more serious note, his D has been great in the post. I said during the Indiana series I liked his post D more than his perimeter D, at least at this point in his career. That continued on with the other series as well. The Kobes, Melos, and Durants of the league just burn him from the perimeter nowadays.



> @*IraHeatBeat*  This marks fifth time in 10 games this season the Heat have had double-figure 3-point field goals. It happened five times all last season.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Man if we had Battier in his 20's. droooooll


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I have no expectations for Wade to be traded, I'm just sayin it's the smartest thing to do. I know loyalty will come first in Wade's situation.

If it did happen though I certainly wouldn't hate it.

I imagine some of you think that makes me ungrateful, but that's not true at all, I will always love DW.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Not only that, but trading away Lebron's best friend? Yeah, not gonna happen because of many different reasons.


He and Bosh can start up a Bromance. I'm sure he'll be Ok, unless they are secretly closet lovers in which case, I'd be more reluctant on the trade, lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> He and Bosh can start up a Bromance. I'm sure he'll be Ok, unless they are secretly closet lovers in which case, I'd be more reluctant on the trade, lol.













:whoknows:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like D's staying :laugh:

As if there was ever any doubt though.


----------

